# Polyurethane Color Matching



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello. I need help color matching polyurethane. In the photo, I am trying to finish the right side to match the deep, golden color of the left side. 

The left side was finished with Parks Pro sanding sealer and poly. The right side currently only has Parks Pro sanding sealer applied. I don't know how the color on the left side was acheived. I've been trying to color match the poly. I've gotten closest by mixing the poly with burnt sienna oil paint, but that comes out too redish. 

Does anybody know how to get this color?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rschwa01 said:


> Hello. I need help color matching polyurethane. In the photo, I am trying to finish the right side to match the deep, golden color of the left side.
> 
> The left side was finished with Parks Pro sanding sealer and poly. The right side currently only has Parks Pro sanding sealer applied. I don't know how the color on the left side was acheived. I've been trying to color match the poly. I've gotten closest by mixing the poly with burnt sienna oil paint, but that comes out too redish.
> 
> Does anybody know how to get this color?


 





 
I take it that you're using the oil base polyurethane since you said you added oil stain to the poly. The Parks Pro Finisher waterbase works very good on flooring. Youy might try adding a waterbase stain to the floor not to the polyurethane. You might experiment with one of the Oaks. With a waterbase stain, you can thin it and graduate the intensity.












 







.


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried this with the oil-based stains. I tried the Minwax Natural, Golden Pecan, and Golden Oak stains, but the color wasn't even close.

Somebody just suggested to me that the finished side doesn't have any color added and that it just darkened with time and sunlight. I don't know if this is true, but is there any way to make the poly darker? I tried putting down Parks Pro polyurethane, but it is still way too light.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rschwa01 said:


> I tried this with the oil-based stains. I tried the Minwax Natural, Golden Pecan, and Golden Oak stains, but the color wasn't even close.
> 
> Somebody just suggested to me that the finished side doesn't have any color added and that it just darkened with time and sunlight. I don't know if this is true, but is there any way to make the poly darker? I tried putting down Parks Pro polyurethane, but it is still way too light.


I made a suggestion about experimenting with waterbase stains applied to the floor, not to the polyurethane. You should experiment with a sample, as if you get the wood stained close, and then add the topcoat, that will further change the color.












 







.


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks cabinetman for your suggestions. I'll consider them, but first I want to try stuff I have laying around the house.

Here's an updated photo of the first one I posted.

Left: Finished floor that I am trying to match.
Middle: Previously coated with Parks sanding sealer. Over the dried sanding sealer, I brushed on Cabot Colonial Maple oil stain and let it sit for 10 minutes. I then wiped it off.
Right: Parks sanding sealer only.

I'm getting a bit closer, but I'm still not there yet. The color seems right, but it's not dark enough.

Ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rschwa01 said:


> Ideas?


I already gave you my idea, which is what I would do. Sounds like you care to try something else .












 







.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've recently did a patch job in a commercial office space... an area about 4x8 had some water damage...

the flooring was Schon 3/8" canadian maple flooring... was able to find the same, but since the original floor has been there for a couple of years, the color did not match.

now, with light flooring darkening over the years, if you stain/color the new section, aren't you bound to getting different colored flooring later on?

i layered some wipe on poly to make the transition a bit better... but meh, we left it at that as the tenant did not complain.


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Cabinetman, I appreciate your help. However, I don't have any experience with the water-based stains so I am reluctant to try them. I did, however, take a look at Minwax's water-based stains online, but I don't see anything that I think would be close.

Somebody suggested to me that the color that I'm after looks like Natural or Maple. I had some Cabot Colonial Maple in the house so I thought that I would quickly give that a try just to see. I think that I am very close. I'm not sure if I should try a second coat though. Would it make it darker or, as I suspect, just make it more redish? I'm cautious because I don't want to have to strip the finish off this area again and start over from scratch.


----------

